# John Ogdon



## regenmusic

John Ogdon is known mostly for his piano playing, but he was also a composer. Has anyone heard his own compositions?


----------



## Pugg

I do remember once heard his own compositions


Piano Sonata
Piano Concerto No.1
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Lawrence Foster
Theme and Variations

Are there any more things he wroth?


----------



## regenmusic

Pugg said:


> I do remember once heard his own compositions
> 
> Piano Sonata
> Piano Concerto No.1
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Lawrence Foster
> Theme and Variations
> 
> Are there any more things he wroth?


I believe somewhere it listed them all, I think in the video biographies on YouTube.


----------



## Pugg

regenmusic said:


> I believe somewhere it listed them all, I think in the video biographies on YouTube.


Will look that up, thanks.


----------



## ahinton

http://www.johnogdon.org.uk/johnogdon/publications.php
http://johnogdon.org.uk/johnogdon/compositions.php
http://www.archives.rncm.ac.uk/
http://imslpforums.org/viewtopic.php?t=782

Best to contact the archive department at RNCM.

Two months tomorrow, this remarkable pianist would have reached the age of 80; will BBC do anything to mark this?...


----------



## Guest

I have a CD of a live recital from 1979 on which he plays many of his pieces--a jaw-dropping display of virtuosity!


----------



## ahinton

The Dance Suite is recorded in a performance by him on Altarus AIR-CD-9063(2), _In Memoriam John Ogdon_, along with his performances of Busoni's _All'Italia!_ (from the Seven Elegies) and _Fantasia nach J. S. Bach_ and Stevenson's Piano Sonatina No. 1. The memorial tribute was devised by organist Kevin Bowyer and Ogdon's performances occupy part of one CD of a 2-CD set, the remainder of which comprises a recital by Bowyer himself consisting of Stevenson's Prelude & Fugue on a theme by Liszt, Middelschulte's organ transcription of Busoni's _Fantasia Contrappuntistica_ and _Pansophiæ for John Ogdon_ by yours truly which was commissioned by Bowyer especially for this programme. All the organ performances were given on the fine Harrison & Harrison instrument in the Church of St. Mary Redcliffe, Bristol, England. The boxed set was issued in 1994 but remains available to this day.


----------



## lextune

regenmusic said:


> John Ogdon is known mostly for his piano playing, but he was also a composer. Has anyone heard his own compositions?


I remember well a recording of Brenda Lucas, his wife, playing some preludes of his. Haunting, wonderful, piano music, and exquisite piano playing.


----------



## regenmusic

He's a composer that really doesn't have much online. There is one site that plays very short samples of a CD. It would be nice to get some of his music online, as that just seems to be the way to do things these days. Not sure if one can buy Ogdon Plays Ogdon anymore.


----------



## Guest

regenmusic said:


> He's a composer that really doesn't have much online. There is one site that plays very short samples of a CD. It would be nice to get some of his music online, as that just seems to be the way to do things these days. Not sure if one can buy Ogdon Plays Ogdon anymore.


Right here! https://www.amazon.com/John-Ogdon-P...=1480269767&sr=1-1&keywords=ogdon+plays+ogdon


----------



## regenmusic

John Ogdon - Five Preludes

(No expense was spared in finding this recording)


----------



## regenmusic

John Ogdon: Piano Sonata No. 4 - 'An American Sonata' - part 1

My hardworking staff has tracked down another. The rest are in that youtube neighborhood.


----------



## regenmusic

Nice picture I found of him. You have to click on it to enlarge it.


----------



## regenmusic

There is also a long section at the end of him playing a score he did to a Moby Dick film:


----------

